# Newbie Questions



## halftoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello Growing Guru's;

Knowing already that I have made the cardinal mistake of growing more than one plant per pot, I was wondering if these looked healthy to you or not (about 4 weeks old)






















This plant I topped for the first time as an experiment about 1 week ago.






Should I cull these pots down to one plant per pot? How do I tell which to cull? I didn't want to start transplanting anything because I didn't want to possibly shock the palnt too much.

I am considering moving some of them outside (this cullng the indoor growing down to one per pot), but again which ones?

TIA,
halftoke


----------



## bongzilla420 (Apr 9, 2006)

they look healthy  but i would rips some out so0 theres only one in a pot 
and there streching for light your light is way too high you need to put your light closer the it should be about an inch or 2 away from the plants they will grow alot better once you do this trust me i did the same thing


----------



## halftoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks bongzilla, I've already moved the light closer. Which plants do I cull out? I've become rather attached to them. I've given some thought of transplanting some from the pot to outdoors to see how they'd do. Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2006)

*Whats up halftoke. When is the last frost where you live. I would find that out first then i would try and transplant them outside. Why kill them off if you have a place outside. Your plants are looking good. *


----------



## Insane (Apr 9, 2006)

I agree with tbg. Those are good looking seedlings that can potentially thrive if they have a decent enviroment. Moving the light closer is a closer idea to tighten up those nodes as well. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## halftoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the great advice. I've moved the lights down to about 2" above the seedlings (DoH! _What_ was I thinking?).

halftoke dwells in the southeast US. I took all but one plant out of each pot, transplanted the 3 best looking culls into other pots (smaller ones, gotta git some more 5 gal buckets) and put them under a cool white. I also gave the culls a nice feed of MiracleGro to help them get over the shock of transplanting. Of 11 original seedlings I kept 7. The puniest seedlings got broiled and I actually got a pleasant buzz off the pin joint I rolled with them (LOL). 

Last frost here was early February. Since I own plenty of property (over 7 acres) most of it wooded (pine mostly) I have given _some_ thought to putting some of them inna woods to see what they could do. I am leaning more toward perfecting the indoor cultivation tho...

BTW, in case I haven't said this already, youse guys rock...


----------



## bongzilla420 (Apr 9, 2006)

wit that much land you should have like 30 plants lol


----------



## halftoke (Apr 9, 2006)

You'd think, but lots of overflights around here (every friggin day). Since I have that "cop" look, the local constabulary do not hesitate to talk shop with me (which has saved some of my buds from getting busted). Damn GBI, State Patrol and Forestry flying low and slow in our area. Some of the local hawks are even starting to look suspicious, and there's a owl that's been giving me the evil eye lately....


----------



## halftoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Okies, here's what I've done so far... of the 11 original plants there are 7 left. I culled out the 4 puniest ones (space constraints, and I figured what the hell? try some). The 5 gallon buckets contain one plant each and the lights are much closer now. (I'm using cool white flouros.)


----------



## halftoke (Apr 9, 2006)

The 3 transplants are in smaller pots under an old "gro & sho" light bought at wally world awhile back (notice the primitive suspension for the light).

















(Okay, tried to put more images in here but I'm doing something stoopid and it won't let me [*sigh*)

Gonna be heading back to Home Depot soonly for more cool white flouros for the transplants, but otherwise does it look like I'm screwing the pooch anywhere here?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

i'm not sure about screwing any pooches but I like your sticks! You know I think I've seen that owl of yours in my neighborhood.


----------



## halftoke (Apr 10, 2006)

The sticks are common bamboo skewers (.79 a pack) I bought at the grocery store.


----------



## JandZ (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a similar setup as halftoke. I have about 6 plants sitting under 2 cool white fluours tubes. They are a younger then yours and have only started to leaf. I was wondering if it would be more beneficial to add 2 more flour tubes? maybe even add 4 more tubes?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Halftoke and JandZ, there is a damn good beginners guide that you guys will learn a lot from, and it's free and right here:

Grow Guide


You would be helping yourself immensely if you give it a good read before getting too much further in your grow.

The basics are covered very well in the guide. After reading it, come on back and discuss the parts you're still not sure of. Some of the best growers in the world are here every day.

Bookmark that growers guide. It's a hell of a good reference.

Good luck to both of you. Welcome to the group!


----------



## halftoke (Apr 11, 2006)

tHanks Stoney


----------



## halftoke (Apr 11, 2006)

ZOUNDS!!!! I did some checking, yer talking around $200 or better for hps lights (400W).


----------



## halftoke (Apr 11, 2006)

JandZ, I'm using 5 gal buckets with hole at the bottom for drainage. I filled the bottom with about 3" of rocks the the rest with a commercial gardening potting soil (yes, it has vermiculite in it). The buckets sit in Wally World bought palstic pans ($1.98 ea.) sos I don't soak the floor if any water drains out.

That's a 4' flouro with 2 cool white tubes in it. If you are doing 6 plants, I would DEFINATELY go with at least 2 more tubes...

Stoney;

How do I tell if the are old enough to "bend and train" for bushiness? The guide was a little skimpy on that point.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 11, 2006)

You really should build a room just for your plants.

Plants under HPS yield 3 x the amt of bud by weight vs. flo's.  That means they'll more than "pay for themselves" in the very first harvest.


----------



## JandZ (Apr 12, 2006)

halftoke thats alot like my brothers setup, he is yet to post on here yet but he is J and I am Z. 

I am growing Salvia Divinorum and I made some nasty fertilizer.

4 parts miracle gro potting soil
2 parts schultz peat moss
1 part schultz perlite
1 part schultz all soil conditioner (vermiculate alternative)


----------



## halftoke (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy Bog! And here I am growing some really crappy bag seed (all I had) and trying to do it on the cheap....

The HPS, grow boxes & maybe even a shot at hydro is coming but not too soon. Just a wage slave ya know. I did this whole setup for less than $100.00 (that _includes_ seed. The 4' flouros can be had at Wally World for around $15.00, the cool white tubes for under $10.00.

I have a couple of 500W spot lights, but they are halogen (not suitable I think). Like I said earlier (at least I _think_ I said) this is my first grow in over 20 years, so I'm taking it slow and doing OJT with it.

JandZ, are you using miracle gro patio? or the standard stuff? I'm thinking of switching to the patio flavor next grow to see if it improves any. Hopefully will be able to cough up that $200.00 for the HPS as well.

Started some LST on a couple of plants, gotta post some pics....


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm sure "Insidesun.com" has 400 hps for under a C-note($100)


----------



## Mutt (Apr 13, 2006)

halftoke said:
			
		

> I have a couple of 500W spot lights, but they are halogen (not suitable I think).


 
Don't put those in your grow. not good. WAY too much heat and not the right spectrum. Florous, Metal Halide (MH), or High Pressure Sodium (HPS). only.

Like Hick said check out www.InsideSun.com or for cheapy 150W or less gotta put a plug on it yourself try www.e-conolite.com


----------



## halftoke (Apr 13, 2006)

For the present, I think I'm going to go with [thread=2238]The Brother's Grunt's[/thread] suggestion. Funds are rather tight. Do you thing several of these combined with LST should give me a fairly decent yield? I'm growing for my own use, not for profit.

I have started LST on several of my plants with (I think) good results. I would like to try screen of green as well, but have I waited too long with these plants? Are there any posts about sea of green? 

I will post some current pics tonite...


----------



## JandZ (Apr 13, 2006)

Miracle Gro Potting soil


I was debating between Miracle Gro potting soil and SHultz potting soil. From what I have read you get what you pay for and the miracle gro was a dollar more so I got that haha,,, but the shultz claims to feed a plant for 9 months and the miracle gro only 3 =(

I am also using Miracid to feed my plant cause these guys are acid loving plants and the pH is 6.0 I think which is probably way too low for marijuana. I am excited my plant arrives today this is going to be alot of fun I think.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 13, 2006)

JandZ if you would have looked around a bit you would have found out that miracle grow products are crap. In fact, ALL potting soil that has chemicals is NOT what you want to use.


----------



## halftoke (Apr 14, 2006)

JandZ;

I'm not sure the brand of potting soil I'm using (forgot the name) but I did make sure it was peat and perlite (no ferts). I'm using Miracle Gro plant food, but thinking of switching to the Patio flavor...

I have 4 plants under 4' flouros (2 tubes, cool white), 1 under a CFL and 2 under an old Wally World "Gro and Sho". One plant at the end of the row under the flouro's is beginning to look kinda pale (gonna do a flush on it tonite), the other 3 are nice and green with big fan leaves.

This is bag seed, so they may not all be the same breed.


----------



## JandZ (Apr 14, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> JandZ if you would have looked around a bit you would have found out that miracle grow products are crap. In fact, ALL potting soil that has chemicals is NOT what you want to use.


 
Damnit Ganja I didnt know! maybe its different for salvia though? well this just sucks


I am going to grow Northern lights soon I think... ganja you have any suggestions on a great soil I could buy?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 14, 2006)

JandZ said:
			
		

> Damnit Ganja I didnt know! maybe its different for salvia though? well this just sucks
> 
> 
> I am going to grow Northern lights soon I think... ganja you have any suggestions on a great soil I could buy?


 
-Fox Farms Ocean and Forest 
-Black Gold Potting Soil

These are premium soils and are expensive.  Expect to pay at least $10.00/bag.  You can save money by looking for a potting soil that has ONLY organic additives such as bat/seabird guano, seaweed/kelp and worm castings.

The reason you do not want potting soil that has been pre-ferted with chem:
Marijuana needs different ratios of nutrients at different times.  Soil than has chem's already in it do not allow the grower to give the plants what it needs when it needs it.
And there's no way to tell _how much_ to add.

halftoke: marijuana grown under gro & sho bulbs do not produce buds.  Those bulbs are to maintain house plants, not grow and flower pot.


----------



## JandZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok great thanks alot Ganja,

Now should I do 50% fox farms + 50% black gold?


----------



## beginning grower (Apr 15, 2006)

your plant's stems look extremely thin.  my plants are 1-2 inches and the stems are as thick or thicker.  you need to put a fan on your plants.  sorry if someone already posted this i didnt read the whole thread.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 15, 2006)

JandZ said:
			
		

> Ok great thanks alot Ganja,
> 
> Now should I do 50% fox farms + 50% black gold?


 
Just one or the other.
I like Fox Farms but they're both excellent.


----------



## JandZ (Apr 15, 2006)

well do I not need to mix in any perlite, vermiculate, peat moss... nothing??


----------



## halftoke (Apr 15, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> halftoke: marijuana grown under gro & sho bulbs do not produce buds. Those bulbs are to maintain house plants, not grow and flower pot.



Yup. Found that out the hard way. Just in case anybody wants to *see* the crappy results you get with gro & sho bulbs, here are some pics...

...pic 1 is a top view of pic 2, etc, etc..


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

you also need to get a breeze on it.


----------



## halftoke (Apr 15, 2006)

beginning grower said:
			
		

> your plant's stems look extremely thin. my plants are 1-2 inches and the stems are as thick or thicker. you need to put a fan on your plants. sorry if someone already posted this i didnt read the whole thread.



Correct. Thiner than I like...I have since put a fan on them and I like the results. This plant is under a CFL and has been topped once...

Pic 1 is a closeup of pic 2. Still kind of puny, I figured I wasn't feeding it enough & it has improved since I put it under the CFL.


----------



## halftoke (Apr 15, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> you also need to get a breeze on it.



I'm thinking very seriously of moving these outside in the woods. I plan on digging a 3'x3'x3' hole, filling with potting soil/perlite and erecting some poultry cloth (the plastic kind) around each plant. The water table around here is pretty high some I'm not really worried about them dehydrating. This time of year the woods around here are just _infested_ with snakes and other nasties so I'm not really concerned about somebody stubbling across the plants.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 15, 2006)

good Job halftoke,  It looks like things are starting to come together now.  

I just wondered if it were possible for you to place some more soil around that stem.  It would give the plant more stability.  i find that if I can keep the medium level around at the level of the first set of leaves that growth is a lot better, and the stem gets stronger.

This is just a suggestion that may help you in the long run.  Looking good though!!!

Keep up the good work.

massproducer


----------



## halftoke (Apr 15, 2006)

OK, now _these_ honeys are *alot* healthier. They have been under cool white tubes in 5 gal buckets from the get go. I tried some LST on them earler but got 'noid about damage so I removed the tie downs (didn't think they were big enough). I have been feeding them with Miracle Gro general (1 teaspoon/gal H2O) twice a week, and misting with pure H2O every day. Since we get our water from a well it's pretty clean and tasty.

Last night I gave each of them 2 measured cups of goodies and a good H2O mist. I had to take these pics because I was so impressed with the results after just 1 night.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

lookin good there. nice tight node spacing.  gonna get nice and bushy.


----------



## halftoke (Apr 15, 2006)

As a side note, the soil used was ferti-loam. I realize now that was an error on my part. Ferti-loam has time release ferts in it, so _*don't use it!*_. Next gro (and when I start cloning to find out which are male and which are female) I'm going to hunt down some Black Gold or something like that to use.

Speaking of cloneing, do the ones in the 5 gal buckets look healthy enouh to take clones from? Or should I wait until they get more growth? (BTW, saving my chunk change to order an HPS bulb for the flowering box I plan o building )


----------



## halftoke (Apr 15, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> lookin good there. nice tight node spacing.  gonna get nice and bushy.



*Bog*, I hope so. Thanx Mutt


----------



## halftoke (Apr 15, 2006)

massproducer said:
			
		

> good Job halftoke, It looks like things are starting to come together now.
> 
> I just wondered if it were possible for you to place some more soil around that stem. It would give the plant more stability. i find that if I can keep the medium level around at the level of the first set of leaves that growth is a lot better, and the stem gets stronger.
> 
> ...



Huh, now there's a thought. Thanx mass, I'll do that today


----------

